# Tall spruce? Need some advice.



## MISteve (Apr 28, 2012)

Got a rather tall tree to take down. Pretty sure it is in the spruce family. Guess that is the first question. Looking at the pics, leans towards the house, and leans towards the power lines as well. I am 60' from the lines but this tree is over 80', might be closer to 100'. I plan on topping it, than chunking it down to around 40'. Then I will drop that. How much top is too much to take? I have done 2 large white pines in my short career, will this cut similar to that? I see the branches are much smaller than a white, are they as brittle? Funny how the white I just did a week ago, as soon as the saw touched the top of the branch they dropped. More like they broke off.


spruce :: 100_0595.jpg picture by sgilbert9226 - Photobucket


----------



## mikegar (Apr 28, 2012)

id call your local power company and have them send their guys on out to '' make it safe'' as in bring it below the lines.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 28, 2012)

mikegar said:


> id call your local power company and have them send their guys on out to '' make it safe'' as in bring it below the lines.



Really? The utility is gonna bring the tree down enough and then the tree guy does the other half? Get real.
Jeff


----------



## MISteve (Apr 28, 2012)

mikegar said:


> id call your local power company and have them send their guys on out to '' make it safe'' as in bring it below the lines.



American Electric Power, electric for Southwestern MI, just trimmed trees in this area. Actually, Asplundh did that for them. They said this tree is not an issue for them.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 28, 2012)

I used to work for Assplunge and then Nelson doing line clearance in SE Michigan. We never took calls from homeowners wanting trees dropped.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 28, 2012)

Yup, must be nice to live in Fresno! HAHA!!!! You should really read the post before you respond. 
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 28, 2012)

How much top is to much to take? That depends on your drop zone. You still have to take in all the information and safety concerns, but if it'll fit and you can safely pull it over you can do 3/4 the tree if you wanted. That being said you have to remember if the top nose dives top first the butt can fall back towards you or some other unwanted area doing damage. 
Or our you talking about catching the top in the tree, if thats the case there is deafeningly a size and weight limit.
I sometimes will climb up throu the branches on a tall conifer and throw out a tipping line from the top, then take a big top. If its leaning over something where you have to lower all the branches anyway, taking a big top can be safer and faster. 
I can't tale a lot from the photo as far as hazards are concerned but small ,controlled and easy is always the safer bet.


----------



## mikegar (Apr 28, 2012)

as the tree stands it poses no threat. but you get a guy in that tree with little climbing experience and it poses a threat. and by looking at those pictures if he mis judges the top it could come into contact with the lines. ive only been doing line clearance for a year and a half but ive made trees safe before for contractors or homeowners to remove, trees trees that were further than 10 feet from the lines. why not ask and explain the situation to the power company? whats 10 min of your time? the worst they can say is no, and if the tree does hit the lines you could always say in the report that you asked for the tree to be made safe a contractor assist is what my boss calls it.


----------



## MISteve (Apr 28, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> How much top is to much to take? That depends on your drop zone. You still have to take in all the information and safety concerns, but if it'll fit and you can safely pull it over you can do 3/4 the tree if you wanted. That being said you have to remember if the top nose dives top first the butt can fall back towards you or some other unwanted area doing damage.
> Or our you talking about catching the top in the tree, if thats the case there is deafeningly a size and weight limit.
> I sometimes will climb up throu the branches on a tall conifer and throw out a tipping line from the top, then take a big top. If its leaning over something where you have to lower all the branches anyway, taking a big top can be safer and faster.
> I can't tale a lot from the photo as far as hazards are concerned but small ,controlled and easy is always the safer bet.



Thanks for the info. I have room for a third of this tree, in the drop zone, maybe even 1/2.


----------



## MISteve (Apr 28, 2012)

mikegar said:


> as the tree stands it poses no threat. but you get a guy in that tree with little climbing experience and it poses a threat. and by looking at those pictures if he mis judges the top it could come into contact with the lines. ive only been doing line clearance for a year and a half but ive made trees safe before for contractors or homeowners to remove, trees trees that were further than 10 feet from the lines. why not ask and explain the situation to the power company? whats 10 min of your time? the worst they can say is no, and if the tree does hit the lines you could always say in the report that you asked for the tree to be made safe a contractor assist is what my boss calls it.



Thanks for your concern. 20' of top easily will clear the house, maybe even 30'. I am still 60' from the power lines. Just do not want to go higher than I have to.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 28, 2012)

mikegar said:


> as the tree stands it poses no threat. but you get a guy in that tree with little climbing experience and it poses a threat..



Yeah, that is your problem.
Jeff


----------



## Zale (Apr 28, 2012)

If you have only taken the tops out of two white pines, take smaller pieces and build up your comfort level. In your case, smaller might be better. Stay safe.


----------



## MISteve (Apr 28, 2012)

Zale said:


> If you have only taken the tops out of two white pines, take smaller pieces and build up your comfort level. In your case, smaller might be better. Stay safe.



Smaller it will be, thanks. Just want to be safe, make customer happy, do more trees.


----------



## mikegar (Apr 28, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, that is your problem.
> Jeff


It isn't my problem. I'm not a medic, I don't have to restore the power if it gets taken out, I don't have to put out any fires that may get caused. Hell I live far away and ill most likely never meet this guy. All I know is this guy posted for advice on a tree leaning twords power lines and a house ,he says in his short career, and its in the 101 forum. Just err on the side of caution. What's 10 min to explain something to your power company" hey I'm taking a tree down and its leaning twords your lines"


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 28, 2012)

mikegar said:


> All I know is this guy posted for advice on a tree leaning twords power lines and a house ,



Like I said, ain't no utility gonna remove half your tree. You actually gave no advice, you need to read the post before you reply.
Jeff


----------



## Carburetorless (Apr 28, 2012)

Climb as high as you can, then climb a little higher.

That's the only way to get over "not wanting to climb too high".


----------



## mikegar (Apr 28, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Like I said, ain't no utility gonna remove half your tree. You actually gave no advice, you need to read the post before you reply.
> Jeff


I did read the whole post, I even looked at all 6 pictures. I gave bad advice, sorry to suggest to waste 10 min. And sorry for the thread jack. But I did give advice, ok it was bad and useless advice, but jefflovstrom you gave nothing, you only flamed me. I have nothing left to say no usefull advice that hasn't been said already. Steve climb safe and good luck.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 28, 2012)

mikegar said:


> I did read the whole post, I even looked at all 6 pictures. I gave bad advice, sorry to suggest to waste 10 min. And sorry for the thread jack. But I did give advice, ok it was bad and useless advice, but jefflovstrom you gave nothing, you only flamed me. I have nothing left to say no usefull advice that hasn't been said already. Steve climb safe and good luck.



Sorry, I did come off like an a s s.
Jeff


----------



## Goober (Apr 28, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Sorry, I did come off like an a s s.
> Jeff



As usual.


----------



## fir (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats not that tight of an area just go up tear it apart on your way up bust a safe 15 20 ft top then drop 10 25 ft logs and bamm your done.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 28, 2012)

fir said:


> Thats not that tight of an area just go up tear it apart on your way up bust a safe 15 20 ft top then drop 10 25 ft logs and bamm your done.



Its just that simple huh?


----------



## Downer (Apr 28, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Its just that simple huh?



Minus a few hundred good decisions....yea!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fir (Apr 28, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Its just that simple huh?



Yep sure is


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 28, 2012)

Goober said:


> As usual.



What do you mean? What do you know about me? Are you talking out your butt?
Jeff


----------



## deevo (Apr 28, 2012)

Is this little thing down yet? Come on already, easy tree for even AA to do


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 28, 2012)

fir said:


> Yep sure is



For someone who knows what they're doing but its obvious if you read the whole thread that the OP does not, there for he's asking for advice.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 28, 2012)

The whole thread is lame!
Jeff


----------



## Carburetorless (Apr 28, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> The whole thread is lame!
> Jeff



Thanks to you.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Apr 29, 2012)

*flying parts*



fir said:


> Thats not that tight of an area just go up tear it apart on your way up bust a safe 15 20 ft top then drop 10 25 ft logs and bamm your done.



Yes, it that simple. Just take your time doing it. If it takes ya hour and half. Who cares as long your safe in the process. You have large area around tree - minus house side - for drop zone. Use a tag line for directional pull.
These are fun to do. No technical roping or rigging.
We dropped two 55fters in a back yard. Trees on all sides for small drop zone. Just part it out.


----------



## fir (Apr 29, 2012)

Saw Dust Smoken said:


> Yes, it that simple. Just take your time doing it. If it takes ya hour and half. Who cares as long your safe in the process. You have large area around tree - minus house side - for drop zone. Use a tag line for directional pull.
> These are fun to do. No technical roping or rigging.
> We dropped two 55fters in a back yard. Trees on all sides for small drop zone. Just part it out.



Dam rights.


----------



## MISteve (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 29, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> Climb as high as you can, then climb a little higher.
> 
> That's the only way to get over "not wanting to climb too high".



Congratulations... thats the first reasonably sensible thing you have said since you got here.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 29, 2012)

MISteve said:


> Smaller it will be, thanks. Just want to be safe, _*make customer happy*_, do more trees.



Was with you till this line. Trying to figure out where you get off charging people for a service you have no idea how to perform. Are you insured?


----------



## MISteve (Apr 29, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> Was with you till this line. Trying to figure out where you get off charging people for a service you have no idea how to perform. Are you insured?



Just got back from taking down the tree. Sorry my skill level is not to your standards, but I did have an idea how to get this down safely. And it is down, all went well. My neighbor is very happy now that that tree will not be there to scare him every time a storm rolls through. I do not operate a tree service at this time, just doing removals for people I know. Insurance? According to my insurance guy I am ok, just do not do too many. Kind of a gray area, I know. May not be able to tell from the pics, but there was quite a bit of space to top it. Decided to take about 20' of top, using a rope to keep control. Figured at 20', if wind changed or I screwed up, 20' would not reach anything. Will post some pics later, would like more input for next time.


----------



## Carburetorless (Apr 29, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Congratulations... thats the first reasonably sensible thing you have said since you got here.



Gosh that almost sounded like a compliment; Are you going soft on me?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 29, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> Gosh that almost sounded like a compliment; Are you going soft on me?



Maybe you just need an ego boost. 
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 29, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> Gosh that almost sounded like a compliment; Are you going soft on me?



thats the way it works here on AS, you say something that is sensible, fact based and people will support you. But on the other hand put out something that is perceived as nonsense and you will get attacked from all sides.


----------



## MISteve (Apr 29, 2012)

*photos: pine take down*

Here are some pics from todays adventure. I see my help missed the money shot. Had the top 20' roped, notched and ready to pull over. It went fine. Just no pics of the topping. Chunked it down to about 40'. Climbed down and dropped the trunk. Pulled it over with the truck. 

spruce is down :: 100_0603.jpg picture by sgilbert9226 - Photobucket


----------



## treeswat (Apr 30, 2012)

*knob*

jeff is a knob


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 30, 2012)

treeswat said:


> jeff is a knob



I am more than that, you are just a newb with a eager big mouth.
Jeff


----------



## fir (Apr 30, 2012)

MISteve said:


> Just got back from taking down the tree. Sorry my skill level is not to your standards, but I did have an idea how to get this down safely. And it is down, all went well. My neighbor is very happy now that that tree will not be there to scare him every time a storm rolls through. I do not operate a tree service at this time, just doing removals for people I know. Insurance? According to my insurance guy I am ok, just do not do too many. Kind of a gray area, I know. May not be able to tell from the pics, but there was quite a bit of space to top it. Decided to take about 20' of top, using a rope to keep control. Figured at 20', if wind changed or I screwed up, 20' would not reach anything. Will post some pics later, would like more input for next time.



Its down safely that is all that maters good work.


----------



## treeswat (Apr 30, 2012)

*knob confrimed*



jefflovstrom said:


> I am more than that, you are just a newb with a eager big mouth.
> Jeff



and with an appropriate knob response.....your type always loves to remove any doubt...


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 30, 2012)

Steve you did ok, but dont leave all those branches on, cut em as you go up, leave a stub every so often for your landyard.

Make sure and get insurance, I wouldnt even think about not having it, things can happen....


----------



## MISteve (Apr 30, 2012)

woodsman44 said:


> Steve you did ok, but dont leave all those branches on, cut em as you go up, leave a stub every so often for your landyard.
> 
> Make sure and get insurance, I wouldnt even think about not having it, things can happen....



They do get in the way. Working on the insurance, not sure quite what I need there yet.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 30, 2012)

treeswat said:


> and with an appropriate knob response.....your type always loves to remove any doubt...



OK Dopey, unless you can contribute without lashing out at members you dont know, you should shut up or report me! You dont know my type. It is dudes like you that want an ego so you start crap. Seen it, your doing it. Tread lightly. Trolls dont last long here!

Jeff


----------

